# Twelve



## woodsac (Jan 15, 2007)

It was twelve degrees outside when I shot this!!! I started my morning shooting @ -4F. So 12F was nice 

I was surprised to see these kinds of colors this time of year. It was just a very small area...maybe 1 or 2 hundred yards total?


----------



## scrutiny1 (Jan 15, 2007)

One of the best photographs I've seen here.  :hail:

Call me a suck up, but this is incredible.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, scrutiny, I really appreciate the comment. But honestly, it's not one of my best. At least not in my eyes. 

As much as I appreciate your comment, you'll find that after being around here for a few months, you won't say that anymore...because there's always 'better'  Every time that you think you've seen 'one of the best'...you'll soon after see something equally as good or better.


----------



## dese (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know...In my opinion this one is right up there with Ansel Adams.  (sp)


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 15, 2007)

That is a spectacular image.  All I can say is wow, and that i am always amazed at all of your photographs.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 16, 2007)

I so want to *see* your photo, but ...................................  :x :cry:


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome & breathtaking (as usual). One of the best I've seen. I like the colours & the sky!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 16, 2007)

Ah! 
No more maintenance in progress ... and now you photo even shows in my post where there previously was the "Maintenance in Progress" sign by smugmug ... no one will understand any of this any more .

But hey - I did miss out on something GRAND earlier this morning!
I am just so happy smugmug have finished maintaining their site now and I can see you photo!
HDR?


----------



## Arch (Jan 16, 2007)

great shot woods :thumbup: .... im thinking HDR too.... Photomatix?....

Either way it came out well.... good stuff man :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Jan 16, 2007)

Great shot Woody :thumbup:


----------



## John E. (Jan 16, 2007)

Well done, the picture has a surreal quality with the bright colors in the fg and little color in the bg, good eye.


----------



## dese (Jan 16, 2007)

woodsac said:


> But honestly, it's not one of my best. At least not in my eyes.



I think your eyes have been outvoted


----------



## woodsac (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Sorry about the down time. Smugmug was doing maintenance right after I posted. 

Yes, this is an HDR. 3 shots total, combined in Photomatix.


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, Very Nice!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 16, 2007)

dude, awesome..............just awesome


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 16, 2007)

great shot woods, the mountains and sky are so dramatic... :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 16, 2007)

what everyone else said


----------



## pacereve (Jan 16, 2007)

Three drool puddles from me!  Great work!


----------



## Scooter (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree with all that has been said already.  I have to say this rates up there with one of the best. All I can add is a double WOW WOW and HOW.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope you quit your day job and pick this up as a profession.. because your work is consistantly (now there is a key word if I have ever heard it) intriquing and 'woodsac' like. I think I could pick your image out of a bundle due to your unique style that you ahve developed _so_ quickly. 

Great shot


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 16, 2007)

Where IS this?


----------



## woodsac (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks so much!!!

Britt...you're too sweet! I probably couldn't even affortd to eat off of prints...let alone pay my bills 

Sw1tch, this is between Big Pine and Bishop, CA, off of HWY395.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 16, 2007)

I wish I could have one of my photos turn out like yours.   Your stuff is brilliant man.   Another killer shot Woody.


----------



## myopia (Jan 17, 2007)

looks fake. nice image though.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 17, 2007)

I like it- it's got some 'steel' to it, whatever that is...

One comment. I'm seeing something in it that I find undesirable in my photos after I drive a hundred or so miles to get, that I don't notice until I get home. In print/publishing I think it's called a 'river.'  It looks like a fold in the photo running down the right. The left of the cloud runs down to the crevase on the mountain, to the edge of one plant to the edge of another below it, etc.

Might just be me though. Certainly minor.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 17, 2007)

incredible shot woodster, great PP too.. I hope you will show me how to do that one day.


----------

